# A bridge to light



## rebis (May 10, 2014)

Have any brothers read it and what did you think of it?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Raymond Walters (May 10, 2014)

Yes, I have read it... and other AASR related books. They all are helpful.


Morals & Dogma - Albert Pike (a new annotated version is now available)
http://www.scottishritestore.org/cg...yes&category=1&subcat=9&item_no=MORALSLEATHER

Scottish Rite Ritual Monitor & Guide (provided for study for those enrolled in the Master Craftsman Program)
http://www.scottishritestore.org/cg...etail=yes&category=1&subcat=24&item_no=SRMMCP


----------



## rebis (May 11, 2014)

Much thanks!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## tomasball (May 16, 2014)

A Bridge to Light is a sort of "Cliff Notes" to summarize the Scottish Rite degrees as practiced in the Southern Jurisdiction, together with Morals and Dogma.  By itself, BtL isn't particulary valuable.  But to someone who has taken the Scottish Rite degrees in the Southern Jurisdiction, it provides useful insight to what was done.  That's why it's provided to every brother when he takes the degrees.


----------



## rebis (May 16, 2014)

tomasball said:


> A Bridge to Light is a sort of "Cliff Notes" to summarize the Scottish Rite degrees as practiced in the Southern Jurisdiction, together with Morals and Dogma.  By itself, BtL isn't particulary valuable.  But to someone who has taken the Scottish Rite degrees in the Southern Jurisdiction, it provides useful insight to what was done.  That's why it's provided to every brother when he takes the degrees.


Yes, my thoughts exactly.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 19, 2014)

I'm reading it right now 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (May 19, 2014)

What do you thing of it thusfar?


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 19, 2014)

rebis said:


> What do you thing of it thusfar?
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


 
So far so good, I'm about 1/8 through the book. When I complete this I will start Morals and Dogma


----------



## crono782 (May 19, 2014)

I've been through BtL a couple times now. It's pretty good as an intro to M&D. Even after reading, M&D is still a tad daunting. Is suggest going from BtL to the Ritual Monitor and then M&D. The ritual guide is a very good "in between" for the two books.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## S.Courtemanche (May 19, 2014)

crono782 said:


> I've been through BtL a couple times now. It's pretty good as an intro to M&D. Even after reading, M&D is still a tad daunting. Is suggest going from BtL to the Ritual Monitor and then M&D. The ritual guide is a very good "in between" for the two books.
> 
> 
> Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


 
I just signed up for the Scottish Rite Master Craftsman Program, I believe that I will do as you state read the monitor before M&D.
Thanks for the tip Dan


----------



## rebis (May 19, 2014)

S.Courtemanche said:


> I just signed up for the Scottish Rite Master Craftsman Program, I believe that I will do as you state read the monitor before M&D.
> Thanks for the tip Dan



I was recommended the program as well by quite a few SR bros. I definitely thinking of signing up. Whatever helps to extract the most out of those degrees.


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## crono782 (May 19, 2014)

I've been going through the MCP for some time. It is well worth it. You will receive the monitor along w/ part 1. 


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## rebis (Jun 1, 2014)

Just got the first quiz of part 1 in the mail today along with the Ritual by Arturo De Hoyos...massive book. Love it. Been reading from it all day to the point where my wife told me to get off my derrière and do some work outside...I simply continued reading 

Thanks again for the suggestion brothers!


Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## mo2472 (Jul 14, 2014)

Is there any northern jurisdiction equivalent to BTL


----------



## jwhoff (Jul 25, 2014)

Not sure.  But pick up a copy of their degrees if possible.  They are different than that of Pike and the Charleston Jurisdiction.  I enjoyed them very much.  They apparently re-write several of the degrees from time to time. 

On Bridge to Light.  Yes, it is a good forward to Morals and Dogma.  It also helps greatly when going through the Master Craftsman program.  Great primary on the degrees themselves as well. 

I was at a stated meeting of the San Jacinto Valley here in Houston last night and the same conversation was going on between a couple of new brothers to the group.  One had his copy with him.  Having gone through the program I recommend it highly.  It's a great way for one to jump-start his learning of Scottish Rite masonry.  A valuable tool that should not be overlooked.  Too, be sure to attend any groups from your local valley who get together and go over the degrees themselves.  Several perspectives on a degree never fails to shed more light for all in attendance. 

Enjoy the walk brethren.  It is truly a blessing and will enrich your very lives!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 20, 2015)

tomasball said:


> That's why it's provided to every brother when he takes the degrees.


I just went through the AASR, Valley of Louisville, Orient of Kentucky this past weekend and received a copy. I am still reading it and enjoy it greatly. I didn't know that it was given to all candidates in the SJ and have been recommending it to all, lol.


----------



## Beehive Mason (Aug 17, 2019)

Brethren, I have the 2010 Edition. and I love it. 
My question is does any Brother have the PDF version of -
'A Bridge to Light' by Ill∴Bro∴(Dr.) Rex R. Hutchens, 33°, G∴C∴ [1st Edition, Paperback – December, 1988]
Paperback: 340 pages
Publisher: The Supreme Council, 33° Ancient and Accepted Scottish Rite of Freemasonry Southern Jurisdiction - United States of America; 1st edition (December 1988)
Language: English
ASIN: B000OKR7MA

I am taking a test and need to read the 9° to the 11° in the 1st ed. in order to answer these questions. I've looked everywhere online over the last 2 days and hit a brick wall.


----------



## RayM (Oct 13, 2019)

Beehive Mason said:


> Brethren, I have the 2010 Edition. and I love it.
> My question is does any Brother have the PDF version of -
> 'A Bridge to Light' by Ill∴Bro∴(Dr.) Rex R. Hutchens, 33°, G∴C∴ [1st Edition, Paperback – December, 1988]
> Paperback: 340 pages
> ...


Beehive Mason, did you find the info. you were seeking? I'm looking for the same information if you could help me out I'd appreciate it. Tnx


----------

